# Big Rock



## Wingnut (Aug 21, 2004)

What I plan to do with the rocks after all is done is build a patio under a oak tree away from the house and using this rock as a table. I was on the land, I don't know what it would cost to buy and move rock that size. It's native blue stone my Mahindra C35 could barely lift it up when I retrieved it. 

The tape measure is set at 1 foot.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Be carefull moving that around! I remember a post by Kevin Beitz where he moved something similar and it broke on him when he least expected it.


----------

